# Worried about this lump under skin???



## Ihurt

Hi everyone.

I know I posted the other day about this lump I am feeling under my skin near my anal area. It is Not on the anus at all, it is just to the side of it on my skin. I have had this there for like I would say 2 weeks almost. When I first noticed it, it kind of looked like a little pink bump, like  pimple trying to come to  head or something. Anyhow, a week and half later and now it seems a bit bigger but now you cannot really see any bump on the outside. It is all underneath. It hurts some too, not horribly, but it especially gets irritated more when I feel it and stuff. I pinched the skin together and cn feel the lump underneath, it feels like the size of a pea or a tiny bit bigger than that, it is hard to tell. I moved the skin and it kind of moved with it from underneath. 

I called my gastro nurse the other day and she was NO help at all. All she said was "oh, maybe you should show your Primary care doc, it is likely a ingrown hair or something"! Well I have an appt. with my gastro doc coming up This Wednesday which is like 5 days away so that is good. I will show him when I see him. I doubt he willl even know what it is! I mean it is weird, if you look at the area, you can hardly tell there is lump, you have to feel it as it is under the skin. It is tender as well. My husband is thinking maybe a deep pimple or cyst but he is not sure. I am scared it is an abscess or something worse. I have Not been dx with crohns yet. My gastro keeps saying he thinks I have IBS. But I am scared now. I mean I have never had a lump like this before. I mean do people really get ingrown hairs near the rectum?? Or deep pimple down there?? I have never had one so I dont know...


----------



## CheerBear12

I wouldn't have thought so but hope you find out what it is. I very much doubt it will it will cancer. Don't think it would move when you touched it if it was thats what i got told. Try not too worry sending hugs your way and let me know what they say.


----------



## Destiny

Hi there, I'm sorry you are going through this ,when I first had lump in my butt cheek doctors thought it was ingroin hair do they prescribed antibiotic for it to go but unfortunately it was an abscess and it has lead to a fistula and they are so painful to treat especially with ibd please go to a specialist cuz if it's not ingroin hair it could be very difficult to manage if left untreated.                                                                                                Simo


----------



## helena101

Hi Ihurt, 
I'm so sorry to hear you are still having troubles. If it is an abscess or fistula the GI doc should be able to recognize it when he sees you on Wednesday. 
I had a peri-anal fistula close to two years ago just before diagnosis. It started as a feeling of skin irritation around the anal area (which I assumed was from all the wiping from the D). Within days it became like a cyst (a small, hard lump), right next to my anus, extremely painful, I could barely sit/walk/move. Then again within a days it became bigger and softer and burst. I noticed the skin irritation on a Sunday and it had burst by Friday, but I suppose there can be different time-lines... The fact that you are not in unbearable pain is a good sign I think, and that you don't have a fever.... But my doctor recognized it for a fistula right away. He told me there and then it was a fistula, and that I probably had crohn's, even though i hadn't had my colonoscopy yet. Hang in there, I hope you get some good news on Wednesday.


----------



## Sybil Vane

Please don't worry! If it starts to pus or you run a fever you can go to the ER and have someone check it out. They see a lot of anal abscesses. Also, sebaceous cysts feel like that. I once had a fistula that I didn't tell anyone about for a year because I didn't want another anal exam. That was dumb, I know, but once I started on Remicade, it disappeared. It's hard to mistake--if it's an abscess it will hurt like an SOB and you won't be able to sit down. If it's a fistula that's coming to a head before it opens up, it will be red and tender and hurt and drain. The key is fever. I have a huge awful abscess and my surgeon and the ER is like "whatever" and I can't walk. It happens to a lot of people, but because it hasn't caused a fever or spread it's not an emergency.  

You can get sebaceous cysts down there. Sending big hugs!!


----------



## Laura Dawn

Sorry, what a bummer. I can't remember if you have a good GI or not? The Nurse doesn't sound helpful. I think of you can't get an answer then I'd try your PCP.

I'm sorry...


----------



## Ihurt

Thanks everyone.

It is starting to hurt a bit. I mean it is so werid, when I look down there, you can hardly even see anything, but you can definitely feel it. I am so freaked out! I feel something is up, I mean I feel this is going to be an abscess. If that is the case I will be sooooo pissed because an abscess means crohns!!! Umm, HELLO, I have been sick for already two years with intestinal pain and only to be told I likely have IBS! I mean I was in the ER less than three weeks ago because I had severe lower abdominal/pelvic pain! The ER did a CT scan and said "everything is normal" we have no clue why you are having pain. I mean WTH. I also am on low dose antibitoics as it is everyday to prevent UTI's. I take low dose augmentin so maybe that is masking things, who knows. I just dont get this. If it was a abscess or fistula, would it be fixed in the same spot or could you move it around under the skin?? It does not look red or irritated, I mean there is no obvious bump yet to see, it is all under the skin and it does hurt some when I sit on it. I noticed it got a bit worse today after I was checking it out and feeling it. Crap I am scared guys...


----------



## Laura Dawn

Hey sweetie, you have got to get to the Dr. The weekend is coming and you know the ER will be your only option. Call your Doctors please . If they can't get you in then try a walk in clinic. I know this sucks and it's scary. I wish I was there.


----------



## Ihurt

Hey Laura,

My doctor is not even in on the weekend at all. I dont really want to go to the ER, that was a joke last time I went. Also, I am almost certain that NO ER doc will even know what this is. I can already see what they would say," oh, you dont have a fever and your blood work is normal so  yeah, follow up with your doctor"! I am hoping I can wait it out until Wednesday when I see my gastro doc. This sucks. I mean I just had my husband try and look at the lump again. I mean there is ever so slightly a discoloation of the skin, more like a purplish color, but other than that , you cant even see anything really. I mean there is NO visible bump, it is all underneath the skin. It is really odd. I am just freaking out because I know i have not been well for the last two years and I also have it where my anal area gets irritated a lot too. I mean I just dont know. I want some answers, but at the same time, I dont want to know even...( you know what I mean)??  I mean if end up getting told I have crohns, this will be the worst outcome for me. I will not really be able to take any of the meds  ( I have severe chemical sensitivities and cannot even tolerate some of the mildest meds out there!!). I am so depressed 









Laura Dawn said:


> Hey sweetie, you have got to get to the Dr. The weekend is coming and you know the ER will be your only option. Call your Doctors please . If they can't get you in then try a walk in clinic. I know this sucks and it's scary. I wish I was there.


----------



## AlliRuns

Ihurt said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> It is starting to hurt a bit. I mean it is so werid, when I look down there, you can hardly even see anything, but you can definitely feel it. I am so freaked out! I feel something is up, I mean I feel this is going to be an abscess. If that is the case I will be sooooo pissed because an abscess means crohns!!! Umm, HELLO, I have been sick for already two years with intestinal pain and only to be told I likely have IBS! I mean I was in the ER less than three weeks ago because I had severe lower abdominal/pelvic pain! The ER did a CT scan and said "everything is normal" we have no clue why you are having pain. I mean WTH. I also am on low dose antibitoics as it is everyday to prevent UTI's. I take low dose augmentin so maybe that is masking things, who knows. I just dont get this. If it was a abscess or fistula, would it be fixed in the same spot or could you move it around under the skin?? It does not look red or irritated, I mean there is no obvious bump yet to see, it is all under the skin and it does hurt some when I sit on it. I noticed it got a bit worse today after I was checking it out and feeling it. Crap I am scared guys...


I don't remember my fistulas moving under the skin when they first formed. They did start as small lumps though, which grew to quarter size lumps protruding about 3/4 of an inch and turning purple,It took about a week from when I first noticed to it doing this. Then it took about 2 months before it started to drain on its own. I don't remember ever getting a fever, but the fistula itself felt like burning.


----------



## Laura Dawn

You know how I feel about the ER, that's why I was thinking the walk in . I forgot that you're on the East Coast. I'm thinking about you. Yes, I do know that would not be a good outcome for you . 
Email me anytime. Xxoo


----------



## Ihurt

Thanks Alliruns and Laura,

Yeah, this just sucks big time. I mean last night I put like a warm wash cloth on it( compress like) and that was useless, I mean I had to keep getting up to drench the cloth in Hot water for it to stay warm. Then I put the heating pad on low, but it is hard due to where it is.. 

I cannot do a sitz bath or anything due to my huge risk of UTI's. My uro told me baths are NO longer a part of my life!! I can only take showers 

Any other ideas on how to get a warm compress in that area??? Do you think using an ice pack would help more???


----------



## smallfry

Try not to worry too much.  It does sound like an abscess tho.  Do you have a magic bag or one that you put in the microwave?  Maybe you could put the washcloth on that to keep it warm longer?  
before I knew I was abscessing I used to use cold compress and it would help with the pulsing pain but then learned the warmth will help draw out the infection.  If the ice pack helps until you can see the doc I say go for it.  You will need antibiotics if it's abscessed, maybe a walkin can give you some cipro/flagyl??


----------



## Ihurt

Yeah, that is going to be a problem because I cannot take  most antibitoics out there due to side effects. I cannot take cipro because it messed up one of my tendons nasty( was told NEVER take it again, it can and does cause spontaneous tendon ruptures). I also cannot take flagyl either, it caused my mouth to burn and my taste buds to inflamme and get big. I am already on a low dose antibiotic daily(augmentin) to keep UTI's away so that is likely helping some. Maybe I will just have to up the augmentin.  I will NOT take any more antibiotics unless I absolutely have to. I mean right now it hurts some, but if you were to look at it, you would not even see anything from looking. But I can feel the lump there. It feels like the size of a pee underneath. I guess I can try the ice or cold pack and see if it helps. I may just try to keep up with the hot compress too if I can. I worry about the heat a bit though because I always assumed that heat harbors bacteria... Is this true??? 

Also, will an abscess usually get bigger over time? I am having this going on 2 weeks now. It started out as a small little pimple looking thing on the outside of the skin. Well, that went away, you cannot see hardly anything on the outside when looking, just that this firm lump that you can only feel, NOT see just by looking. ( actually feels like a pee underneath there) . I guess I will just have to wait until I see my GI doc Wednesday. I bet if it still looks the same and does not change, he is NOT going to know what it is...... I sure hope he does though as I am so sick and tired of getting the run around here!


----------



## smallfry

My bro just got diagnosed with folleculitis.  He was getting abscessing and I thought it was crohns but they say its not.  I'm still not sure.  Anyway... it sounds like exactly what he gets.  starts out looking pimple like then gets deeper.  They tell him its ingrown hair that turns into abscess (infection).  He takes the antibiotic keflax (sp?) and uses fuciden cream (like polysporin but stronger).  I know you said no antibiotics but just thought I would mention it.  Sometimes the antibiotic shrinks it and other times he has to get them drained.
Good luck Wednesday!


----------



## Ihurt

Oh geez, that sucks. I thought folleculitis is caused by ingrown hairs?? Ugh, still sounds awful. I use to take keflex,  I was on it for like 4 years( low dose to help prevent UTI's). It highly doubt it would even work as I think I became immune to it already. At what point to they have to drain it, when it gets really big?? I am hoping maybe if this has to happen to me maybe I can just use an antibitoic cream to put on it.  Does your brother get them all the time??? Does he have crohns disease?

I have not even been diagnosed( gastro keeps thinking I have IBS!). That kind of makes this situation more difficult in a sense. I mean if you are dx with crohns and get something like this, the doctors tend to look more into it. Otherwise I think they just fluff ya off saying you have an ingorwn hair. I am hoping to God that my GI doc will know the difference between an abscess, and something else. I was even wondering if a dermatologist would be a better doc to see. I mean they see tons of skin issues, more so than a GI doc! I just dont know.....

Oh, also, does an abscess grow from the outside in or the inside out?? Just wondering since mine lump thing kind of seemed like it started with a small bump on the outside and now it is inside... I am not certain, but it just kind of seems like that. I dont really know though. 










smallfry said:


> My bro just got diagnosed with folleculitis.  He was getting abscessing and I thought it was crohns but they say its not.  I'm still not sure.  Anyway... it sounds like exactly what he gets.  starts out looking pimple like then gets deeper.  They tell him its ingrown hair that turns into abscess (infection).  He takes the antibiotic keflax (sp?) and uses fuciden cream (like polysporin but stronger).  I know you said no antibiotics but just thought I would mention it.  Sometimes the antibiotic shrinks it and other times he has to get them drained.
> Good luck Wednesday!


----------



## smallfry

Yes folleculitis is ingrown hairs but it can lead to abscessing.  He is not diagnosed with crohn's but I sometimes wonder...  
They drain it when it's hard enough, yours sounds like it's about there, purple kinda tells me that.  One of his went black, he waited too long to get it looked.  Also depends on your pain.  They will know when they see it and you will know when the pain is too much!  He takes care of most on his own as he is tired of all the trips to the ER for drainages.  
With an ingrown hair abscess it makes sense that it starts outside then starts burrowing in.


----------



## Ihurt

Thanks for the info, I appreciate it. It is really weird though, I mean it looks slightly purplish on the skin, but not much. I mean put it this way, I am going to have to point it out to my GI doc, he wont see it unless I do! He is going to have to feel it to see what I am talking about. That is unless something changes or it gets bigger or whatever. Ughh, this is so frustrating. I just dont want to be fluffed off ya know. I mean I even get irritation in my anal area as well and it feels sore in there at times too. I just want some answers already.. I mean I am certain all my gut pain and all this is related. I dont think I have just IBS! But I dont know. ANyhow, thanks for all the input and info....










smallfry said:


> Yes folleculitis is ingrown hairs but it can lead to abscessing.  He is not diagnosed with crohn's but I sometimes wonder...
> They drain it when it's hard enough, yours sounds like it's about there, purple kinda tells me that.  One of his went black, he waited too long to get it looked.  Also depends on your pain.  They will know when they see it and you will know when the pain is too much!  He takes care of most on his own as he is tired of all the trips to the ER for drainages.
> With an ingrown hair abscess it makes sense that it starts outside then starts burrowing in.


----------



## smallfry

no prob. sorry I can't be more help.  If your doctor doesn't give you the attention you need I say go for a second opinion.
Good luck!


----------



## Ihurt

Just an update on how things are going. Well, I have been putting a warm compress on it every day now. It still feels and looks pretty much the same as it has, there is no change really. I mean it is tender somewhat when I sit on it a lot, but when I touch the lump under the skin to feel it, it does not hurt real bad. It is still hard to see it, I mean outwardly you can hardly notice anything, you have to feel for it. There is just a tiny skin discoloration there. What is the hot compress suppose to do, is it suppose to make it come to a head or soemthing? I have not noticed any change in the size at all. Do abscesses usually get bigger or do they just stay the same??? Thank God I see my gastro doc Wednesday. This thing is making me worry so much.


----------



## Sybil Vane

Abscesses usually do come to a head and start to drain pus or pus and blood. They do usually grow larger and become more painful pretty quickly. I'm not a doctor, of course, but it sounds like you don't have an abscess. I really wouldn't worry. If your GI isn't concerned by it and you still are, you can make an appointment with a dermatologist to see if it's a sebaceous cyst. Sometimes those things just stay there and get hard under the skin. You can have them removed if they bother you. But if you still don't have a fever and the pain hasn't increased and it's not draining or getting bigger, I really wouldn't worry and just have your GI check it out during your appointment. 

I hope this helps!


----------



## Ihurt

Thank Sybil Vane for the reply.

I will glad when Wednesday gets here. I am not sure what this thing is. I mean maybe it is an abscess that is not getting bigger since I am on a low dose antibitoic for UTI's, maybe it is masking it, I just dont really know though. I have other symtpoms that are worrrying me though. I mean like I said, I have had intestinal issues for like 2 years now. I also have pains in my whole anal area( it just feels irritated in there.. I am going to ask the gastro to check it out. He keeps saying IBS, but I really think this is more than just IBS. I mean that is why I am so worried about this lump. I mean I have all these other symptoms and was in  the ER three weeks ago for severe pain in my lower abdominal/pelvis. I mean they did a CT and did not see anything, but those tests are not that great from all I have been reading. In fact many of the tests they have, have shown to be pretty useless! 

Anyhow, thanks for listening an for the support. I will wait for Wednesday when I see my GI and see what the next step from here will be... Thanks again!


----------

